# Federal Load



## Team Bell's (Dec 22, 2007)

Has anyone ever tried the Federal Premium Heavyweight Mag-Shok in a #7 load? They advertise that it matches the density of #5 lead pellets out to 40 yards. I love the idea of having the quanity of BB's in a #7 load, but wonder if anyone has any experience with it's take down power.

This particular load was recently reviewed/used/shown in an article in _Turkey Call _and on an episode of "Benelli on Assignment." 

Here's a link: 

http://www.federalpremium.com/products/print/details/shotshell.aspx?id=778 

Thanks!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Those sevens have more knockdown than anyone would imagine out to ranges that would be considered unethical. The only thing holding them loads back is the ridicoulously stupid Flite Control Wad. Besides Tungsten Super Shot or TSS, Federal has maybe the best pellet availiable, yet this wad holds it back. 

With the heavier than PB options availiable today there is essentially no reason for anything larger than a six anymore.


----------



## Team Bell's (Dec 22, 2007)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Those sevens have more knockdown than anyone would imagine out to ranges that would be considered unethical. The only thing holding them loads back is the ridicoulously stupid Flite Control Wad. Besides Tungsten Super Shot or TSS, Federal has maybe the best pellet availiable, yet this wad holds it back.
> 
> With the heavier than PB options availiable today there is essentially no reason for anything larger than a six anymore.


I hate that FliteControl Wad. In theory it is a good idea and it has it's place... but more often than not it simply limits the opportunites for Federal's shells to shine.


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

The flitecontrol wad shoots fine from my mossberg 835, but not from my sons 835, mine is a much older gun with the unported barrel while his is factory ported. are you shooting guns with ported barrels?

Im want to try and pattern the #7's to see how they are.


----------



## SgtSabre (May 15, 2004)

The Flite-Control wad has worked as advertised, in my experience.

What problems have you had with it?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Sabre-Pitbull, if you got pics of your patterns I would love to see them. 

In patterning a ton of guns since the inception of the flite control wad, I have only seen one gun where every other lead load was outpatterned by the flite control. 

The main problem with that wad, is that it acts in a similiar manner as what a ported choke or any choke with wad catchers does. The choke does not like alot of heavy constriction or porting, which basically negates its ability with the modern quality turkey choke tube. Another problem is when you find a gun and choke that patters "good" the results are near impossible to duplicate in an identical gun. 

The wad has its purpose. For the guy shooting a fixed choke or factory full, the flite control will most likely increase performance. But when you are looking for the ultimate performance with quality chokes while taking every step to ensure the quality of your barrel, the flite control does not deliver.


----------



## Brandon7 (Jun 2, 2006)

They were advertising that in my Field and Stream Mag. Talking about the power of the 20 guage. The lighter weight of a 20 doesnt sound bad...when lugging that damm thing around all day.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Actually as I stated in another post I am very excited about the 20 guage load despite the wad. Federal has stepped up to the plate and is offering a heavy payload in a 20 1 1/2 while also offering a 7 in their heavyweight. This pans out to 350 pellets in this particular load. 

Environmetal makers of hevi 13 had a real good load in there 2005 vintage but have since tinkered with the load actually hurting its performance. With the amount of shot in the new Federal load, EM might have to make some changes to stay on top the heap.


----------



## fairfax1 (Jun 12, 2003)

DGoose......

Have been watching your posts closely. Am learning from what you post.

I'm new to turkey hunting...this will be my 3rd spring hunt. I do not want to buy a dedicated turkey gun as I spend 95% of my hunting effort for archery deer. But, I confess, I am bit by this turkey gig.

I've gathered from your post above _"The wad has its purpose. For the guy shooting a fixed choke or factory full, the flite control will most likely increase performance."_....that the Federal load you reference -_Premium Heavy Weight Mag Shok_ - could likely give improved performance with my 3" 20ga Beretta 302, with 28" full choke barrel? 

I have taken a 25lb turkey with this gun using a 26" IC barrel and No.6 shot in a loading & brand I can no longer remember....and don't have the box to reference. So, I know I can kill turkeys with the 20.....but I want to improve my abilities with the gun.

I bought the 28" full barrel to help me in this turkey effort. Now I'm looking for the best shell to run thru it. Your opinion would be useful.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

fairfax1 said:


> DGoose......
> 
> Have been watching your posts closely. Am learning from what you post.
> 
> ...


It would be hard for me to buy a fixed choke gun in this day and age but heck ya got what ya got to work with. 

As stated in other posts the Federal Flite control wad was designed for a more open choke design with no ports. The porting in chokes is essentially designed to slow the speed of the wad so that it does not disrupt the shot pattern and create flyers. (Plastic will outrun metal for a short span). This was is designed with braking petals to take the place of the ports in choke tubes. 

Seeings that you have a fixed choke gun with no ports, I would recommend you purchase the new heavy weight 1 1/2 loads in 7s. With the full choke you will need all the shot that you can get and out of all the production loads excluding nitrocompany custom loads this is it. The flite control wad should be your best bet and you MAY achieve patterns with higher pellet counts from this load than others shooting it with chokes in the 550 to 570 range which produce the best patterns with lead and heavier lead loads with convential wads. 

This is all speculation however as I have not seen this load availiable yet. But I am willing to bet that this load is your best bet and will probably pattern best for you outside of Nitrocompany. 

If this load does not work I would recommend the Hevi 13 1 1/4 6s or the Wingmaster HD in 1 1/4 6s. however both these loads are partial to the 555 constriction. 

If you have any questions on proper patterning let me know. I truly am somewhat intriqued with these loads through your full choke.


----------



## CMRM (Jul 31, 2006)

I've done some patterning over that past few years with my gun, and found that the Federals are some of the best performers. I shoot a Benelli Nova 12 ga with a Jelly Head Choke. Actually I've found that the results between the Feds and Winchester Double X's were pretty close.

I posted some pics on my patterns a couple of years ago here, but deleted them in order to make more room for other pics: However, here's the results I got a few years ago: 




> After doing a little scouting this afternoon, I set up to try to pattern my shotgun. I'm shooting a Benelli Nova Pump 12ga with a Jelly Head choke. This time around I tried 3 different loads.
> 
> I set up at 30 yds and shot each load 3 times. I cleaned the barrel of the gun with a Bore Runner after every three shots. The results I got were as follows.
> 
> ...


----------

